# Gau's Theme - Final Fantasy VI - Transcribed for Tuba, Harp, Flute and Synths



## acotuba (Nov 3, 2016)

Hey guys, here's a link to my recent cover recording of Gau's Theme from Final Fantasy VI that I posted on YouTube.

Enjoy!


----------

